

Ask HN: Has anyone used TextMate 2 recently? Did you face any issues? - ishanr


======
kngspook
I used to code in it pretty regularly as for a 2-3 months ago, and it was
pretty solid for my usage (but I wasn't doing anything too crazy with
bundles).

But since then, including the recent beta, I've only been using it fairly
sparsely -- not because of anything TM did wrong, just a change in what I'm
working on for now.

